# USB to HL-340 drivers for windows 7 64-bit



## skrat_mitja (Jan 30, 2010)

Hello,

i just bought an adapter USB to serial (HL-340 or RS232), but the drivers that came with it work only for 32bit. So if anyone has an idea what to do or where to find the right drivers for windows 7 64-bit, please help me. I ran out of ideas, really.

cheers and thank you in advance!
mitja


----------



## skrat_mitja (Jan 30, 2010)

No idea?


----------



## JimE (Apr 16, 2009)

Check the manufacturers website. If they don't have a Win7 driver, you can try using a Vista driver. Aside from that, wait for drivers to be released or get different hardware.


----------

